# Marble vs Blue Crayfish



## taureandragon76

There seems to be alot of confusion lately as to which is which. From what I have seen at the lfs the majority are mislabelling marbles are blue crayfish. Trust me when you have a blue crayfish there is no question about it, they are very very blue, not just a little blue here and there. 
Here are some pics of just how blue they are.
blue crayfish - Google Search

Here are some pics of marbles, there is quite the difference between the two.
marble crayfish - Google Search

Just because an lfs labels them as "Blue" doesn't make it so. Quite often lfs's mislabel alot of things, not always their fault though. Generally they list the name that is given to them by their supplier.

I just wanted to put this up because there have been a few people here trying to sell marbles as blues(not their fault, just misinformed) and the problem with this is that blues are worth more and don't reproduce as fast as marbles do which could be a problem for some because marbles can reproduce like guppy's and a tank can be quickly overrun with them. Which for us puffer keepers is a good thing, but not everyone has a puffer to feed their extra crays too.

So when purchasing a crayfish labelled as blue or selling one as a blue, do your research and make sure your getting what you want.

Here is a great site for info on marbles.
The ORIGINAL site for Care and Info on Marbled Crayfish!
Another way of knowing you got a marble is when they have babies and you have no "breeding pair." They are I believe the only species of crayfish that do not need a mate for breeding. They are actually one of the very few creatures out there that actually clone themselves. You ever notice that all the babies look just like Mom?

In closing I just wanna say "buyer beware" when it comes to crayfish.


----------



## Ursus sapien

good post, thanks. nothing like unknowingly bringing a marmorkreb home


----------



## BigFatLyre

Informed sources say that "someone" (not on this forum, as far as I know) is selling "blued" marbles as elleni "electric blue" which seems to be where a lot of this action recently is coming from. Thanks very much for the post. As usual, you get what you pay for. AND buy from a reputable source.


----------

